# Hawker Hunter Aviation's new model air force



## Royzee617 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hawker Hunter Aviation's new model air force
By Richard Scott
Hawker Hunter Aviation's new model air force
Few British military aircraft of the jet age arouse such passion and endearment as the Hawker Hunter. Entering operational service with the UK Royal Air Force in 1954, it went on to win wide pilot acclaim for its excellent handling qualities and superb manoeuvrability. It was also an outstanding export success, being sold to the air arms of another 18 countries and enjoying a front-line career spanning almost 50 years.
now read on...
Nice article with pix.


----------

